# August Stock Competiton Entries!



## Joe Blow (23 August 2004)

Here they are: 

stefan - MUL ($0.044)  
JetDollars - GTM ($0.073)  
richbb - SNN ($0.275)  
stockGURU - OXR ($0.82)  
GreatPig - RDF ($3.03)  
p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w - SFE ($6.14)  
jkool - AXA ($3.17)  
still_in_school - ROC ($1.60)  
Jett_Star - OMI ($1.65)  
profithunter - DRA ($0.335)  

I will be adding weekly updates every weekend!  

Good luck everyone! 

Thanks to Stefan, you can keep track of the competition here: http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php3


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2004)

The final results are in and jkool is this month's winner of the Stock Tipping Competition with an amazing 21.77% return over the month of August! A fantastic result.

Second place goes to richbb with an extremely impessive 16.36% return.

Congratulations to both of you!

jkool and I have already been in contact about his prize. Rich, if you could private message me with an address I'll get that $25 out to you ASAP.

Good luck for September eveyone!

Joe

:dance: 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RichKid [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-22.83%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stefan [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-15.91%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jett_Star [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-12.73%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GreatPig [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-12.54%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JetDollars [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-6.85%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stockGURU -[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3.66%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]profithunter [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*5.97%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]still_in_school [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*6.25%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*10.42%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]richbb [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*16.36%*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]jkool [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*21.77%*[/font]


P.S. Well done to p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w, still_in_school and profithunter who all finished in positive territory, despite not making the top two.


----------



## JetDollars (31 August 2004)

Look like we have to work harder next month and hopefully everyone in the positive territory.

Good Luck.


----------



## richbb (31 August 2004)

Happy to be the 2nd place, though I was no.1 yesterday. I'll try harder
to be no1 in September.

Thanks Joe, so should I ask for cash? Well, how will you do it?
Doesn't matter, it's ok if no money, just for fan.


Safe trading


richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2004)

richbb said:
			
		

> Happy to be the 2nd place, though I was no.1 yesterday. I'll try harder
> to be no1 in September.
> 
> Thanks Joe, so should I ask for cash? Well, how will you do it?
> ...



Congrats on a great result, Rich!

You got second place and I owe you $25.

Private message me an address to send it to and I'll get it off to you ASAP.

:bier:


----------



## JetDollars (1 September 2004)

Richbb,

I notice you were 1st on the second last day, but your company did not do well on the final day, oh well second is better than negative like me.


----------



## richbb (1 September 2004)

JetDollars said:
			
		

> Richbb,
> 
> I notice you were 1st on the second last day, but your company did not do well on the final day, oh well second is better than negative like me.




Hi, Jet$,

Thanks very much. I've noticed that, too. Any way, I didn't expect SNN could beat AXA since AXA had been a take-over target. Well, you can't 
complain for over 10% profit in a month, can you? I still think SNN could 
be a longer time player yet. Hope I'm right.

Good Luck for your September's tipTD.


Safe Trading

richbb


----------

